# Larva?



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon quarantine feeder tank with mosquito fish and a few minnows. I wanna know if it is ok to feed them insect larva from a bucket that was sitting outside of my house. Will this give the feeders parasites and diseases which could in turn kill my fish? I can distiguish two kind of larva one being mosquito larvae and the other i do not know, but its appearance is like a very small krill/shirmp creature in the way it looks and moves. Input would be very helpful thanks.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Mosquito larvae is great. I used to hatch them to feed by Bettas when I had them.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

ok thanks, ill just start using them. I guess I now have feeders for my feeders now


----------

